# nail of the day: pink and silver nails by rebel debutante color club



## britscosmetics (Mar 10, 2011)

when I bought the package, it did not have the names of the colors on them which was strange considering most of them do, for this look any pink and silver will do just fine. silver is just plan silver glitter called wonderland for holiday 2010. wonderland is not like most hard chunky glitters because it goes on very smooth. I will even do some lighting swatches to show more detail. if you have plan pink nail polish and silver glitter it will work, and what I did was I used pink polish (2coats) first, and and silver glitter (2coats). glitter is a little funny where it needed to coats to look even. the pink came in the color club collection *all about color*. I even searched the site and the photo descriptions were not good.

here are pink (call it that for now) and wonderland (silver) which is a mini but still generous in size. color club's minis are far more generous in size than OPI.​  

​ here is the pink by itself. I tried to do the glitter by itself but it wasn't photographing right:​  ​ 

​  ​  ​ this is the finished look​  ​ 

​ this was the best lighting I used to really show all the glitter.​  ​ tip: take silver glitter and use it over any deep gray, black, or something along the color family and put it on top. I was impressed with how good it looked over pink.​  ​ here's a swatch of the pink​  ​ 

​  ​ 

​  ​ glitter is so hard to photograph and this looks much prettier in person. once again, any old pink and silver glitter will do for this look.​ both colors gave high performance on nails- no streaks no problems. I like using glitters as top coats as long as it doesn't clash with the base color.​  ​ are there any blogs on here that are interested in having a guest blogger?​


----------



## kikikinzz (Mar 10, 2011)

Very pretty!!!!! This is the first I've heard of "Color Club".  How's the staying power?  I know with OPI get at least a full week of no chipping.


----------



## moriesnailart (Mar 10, 2011)

I love the finished look, I'm such a sucker for glitter I would wear glitter nails everyday if it weren't so damn hard to remove.



> are there any blogs on here that are interested in having a guest blogger?


 You can totally be a guest blogger in mine if you want








> Very pretty!!!!! This is the first I've heard of "Color Club".  How's the staying power?  I know with OPI get at least a full week of no chipping.


 For me they have really good staying power, I always end up removing the polish cause I want to change the color not because it got all chipped and ugly.


----------



## katana (Mar 13, 2011)

Your mani is very pretty, and so simple  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kayleigh83 (Mar 13, 2011)

Very pretty and girly!! &lt;3


----------

